
Global heatmap of cycling and running routes - knappe
http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#2/-72.60058/23.12465/gray/both
======
paulmach
Map creator here if you have questions.

The data is aggregated into a quad tree based on number of GPS points in each
pixel. Tiles are then served on the fly using Go and C using CGO.

Cloudfront tackles most of the load, but the load balanced i2.xlarge instances
can do about 300 tiles a second.

~~~
dougmccune
Would Strava be OK with people using this data to trace paths for Open Street
Map?

I noticed there are quite a few paths through Golden Gate Park in SF (as just
one of many examples) that are pretty clear running/biking paths that are not
in any of the typical basemap providers' maps and not currently in OSM. If you
reached out to the OSM community and gave the go ahead, this would be a great
way to improve the trail data in OSM.

~~~
paulmach
We have a self-hosted version of the iD editor that already includes this data
as a tracing layer.
[http://strava.github.io/iD/#background=Bing&map=16.97/-122.5...](http://strava.github.io/iD/#background=Bing&map=16.97/-122.54464/38.05472)

I've also built another tool, Slide, to help use this data for faster editing,
see [http://labs.strava.com/slide/](http://labs.strava.com/slide/)

~~~
lfuller
I'm amazed that there hasn't been more conversation about this - kudos to both
you and Strava for this. These tools and this data set seem to have huge
potential for crowd-sourced mapping.

------
Mithaldu
In line with [http://xkcd.com/1138/](http://xkcd.com/1138/), i'd request this
map be adjusted by the population density in the mapped areas, so be to be
able to get more data than "a lot of people live here" and "a lot of Strava
users live here".

~~~
mxfh
Look at the dutch/german border, it's clearly not a population map if market
penetration/usage is not homogenous.

[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#8/6.26125/52.11946/gray/both](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#8/6.26125/52.11946/gray/both)

Especially there is no gap between the Ruhr area and the Netherlands

[http://imgur.com/SLF6dIM](http://imgur.com/SLF6dIM) Source:
[http://www.ivie.es/es/actividades/noticias/2012/ws_res01.php](http://www.ivie.es/es/actividades/noticias/2012/ws_res01.php)

~~~
rawland
As I'm living and cyling here [0] most of the year, my impression is: It's a
mix of things.

    
    
      * In Germany cyclists are not treated well on streets [1]
    
      * The nature is much more beautiful in NL/Belgium/Luxemburg [2]
    
      * It is population density and "hilliness", too. I.e. there are
        more people using a bike, when it's flatter, imho.
    
      * The infrastructure and law in Netherlands and Belgium are much
        much more cycling friendly.
    
      * The culture in Netherlands and Belgium is much more outdoor
        sports friendly, thus the average person and car driver
        treats you better. Guess where all the "classics" of road
        cycling are?
    

[0]:
[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#8/6.26125/52.11946/gray/both](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#8/6.26125/52.11946/gray/both)

[1]: Mainly due to the focus of the media (ARD, ZDF) on the doping problem,
using road cycling as a scapegoat and the sacred car culture in Germany. Each
time, I'm training on German roads, my life gets threatened at least once
since 2006. Thus I train in Netherlands and Belgium for 99,9% of my time.

[2]: Especially in the link provided by mxfh in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7688974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7688974)

~~~
hnha
You mean competitive sports cycling. Everyday commute or leisure cycling is
awesome in Germany. (Well, I often get aggressively almost run over by
ruthless sports cyclists who treat every way as their highspeed training
center every now and then...)

~~~
rawland
Good point. I know many fellows, who forget that they are moving way faster
than expected and it's the competitive cyclist to blame. Oddly enough, I know
a few groups who basically race in the traffic; However, the ones I know,
reside in Netherlands. Most of the time, when I see conflicts between cyclists
and cyclists or pedestrians it is due to bad design (of the pathways of each
of one). In Germany often simply a few red stones in the sideway are defined
as cycling path. Recently, cyclist traffic gets detached from the sideway and
placed on the road. What is good and basically copied over from Netherlands
and Belgium. A downer at this point is, that the state doesn't change the
width of already existing roads, though it would be possible sometimes. Thus
cars constantly are driving on this "cycling lane" or simply forget it is
there.

Basically, I'm speaking of (road)cycling and cyclo-cross. Not necessarily
competitive. Considering commuting it gets better, as nature and
sustainability is more in political focus these days. However, it is _really_
far away from the infrastructure you see in Netherlands and Belgium.

But it is also depending upon what you compare here. So, considering a global
view, I guess that Germany is way over the top. Considering good design,
Netherlands and Belgium have my wholehearted appreciation. Netherlands even
much more than Belgium.

On a side-note: I do not believe Strava neither has much commuter nor too much
"leisure" data, imho, most of them are somewhat ambitious.

------
mjmahone17
You can see how much Google skews their map for China, such as by looking at
Beijing:
[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#15/116.46747/39.94133/gray/b...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#15/116.46747/39.94133/gray/both)

Vs a similar map for Tokyo:
[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#15/-220.36217/35.60747/gray/...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#15/-220.36217/35.60747/gray/both)

~~~
jamesaguilar
It is unclear to me whether Google is skewing or Strava. I would tend to
assume the latter, but I'm a little biased in that regard.

~~~
colordrops
I've built map applications while based in Beijing. Google is definitely
skewed here, by decree of the Chinese government. The interesting thing is
that the skew is different for various regions in China, but it hasn't changed
for years. If you correct for the offset in Beijing, everything will be fine
as it is the same across the whole city. You can create a map of offsets for
the major cities and be done with it.

They claim that the offset is for security purposes but this simple fix shows
that the excuse is bullshit. In reality the Chinese put all kinds of barriers
to entry for foreign companies to make it difficult to penetrate the market.
Another example is that you have to dual home your servers to both china
unicom and china Telecom, as the traffic between the two networks is degraded
on purpose. You thus have to purchase a special DNS service that
differentiates between requests on the two networks.

In the same vein, the purpose of the great firewall is more economic than
political, being a highly successful form of protectionism.

~~~
PeterisP
Why don't non-china mapping companies have a table of these offsets and simply
apply them everywhere (well, maybe except chinese IP adresses) ?

It seems a tiny amount of work compared to, say, gathering the actual street
data itself; and it would be an useful thing to make this data available to
the public like openstreetmap data.

------
marknutter
I found something very interesting in Minneapolis (where I live); it's a path
that you wouldn't be able to find using google maps or probably even any bike-
specific route finder.

Here's the area in google maps:

[https://www.google.com/maps/@44.9837242,-93.3338652,1914a,35...](https://www.google.com/maps/@44.9837242,-93.3338652,1914a,35y,0.68h,16.27t/data=!3m1!1e3)

and here's the same location in the Strava heatmap:

[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#16/-93.33287/44.98897/gray/b...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#16/-93.33287/44.98897/gray/both)

I'll have to check it out in person but I'm guessing it's a mountain bike
trail or something, which is what this heatmap would be great for helping
people find.

~~~
nswanberg
Those are the official mountain bike trails at Theodore Wirth park. Google
Maps is bad for finding mountain bike trails--it doesn't show the other Twin
Cities trails at Lebanon or Murphy-Hanrehan either. They're the sort of trails
you could find if you wanted to, though, by some searching or asking at bike
shops.

I agree in general, though. Even if you have your own routes or know friends
who have theirs, this helps break out of that rut and find some new rides.
This would have been great for finding rides just across the river in
Wisconsin (though as-is it wouldn't help find hills. I've always wanted a map
similar to this that showed all roads in terms of both ridability and
steepness).

~~~
phil21
Yep, came here to say pretty much the same thing. There are also some mountain
bike trails of so-so quality down by the "blue bridge" in North Minneapolis
over the Mississippi. I grew up around there so haven't checked it out in 15+
years, but it was both fun and kinda sketchy at the same time back then :)

------
morganw
Looks like 17721 Bruce Ave. (or neighbor) might be a good place to steal a
nice bike (Los Gatos Strava users tend to ride CF race bikes).

Turn on & off recording right at your house & you're advertising:

[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#17/-121.98018/37.23843/gray/...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#17/-121.98018/37.23843/gray/bike)

~~~
alexkus
Can't remember the terminology they use but Strava allows you to define
privacy areas (within a configurable radius of a point) where no points are
shown on your individual routes. Exactly to stop someone working out where you
live/work from browsing your history.

Either they haven't honoured this when calculating the global heatmap or, more
likely (and harder to fix), such locations are given away by friends uploads
(who don't have the same privacy areas defined).

Oops.

~~~
paulmach
On this map I took out any point within 1km of the start or end of every ride.
This is stronger than what users have set and eliminates 1000s of "hot spot".

I've looked into a couple of these cases and it's friends "coming by for a
ride" or them stopping at their house mid ride.

I'm working on further eliminating these points by just not included "stopped"
points. I've also tried doing some image processing to remove these hot spots
but have had mixed results.

~~~
madeofpalk
There's some similar interesting artefacts in Sydney of very narrow red
'streaks' that look to be between 10 to 40 metres long.

[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#17/-208.78860/-33.89894/gray...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#17/-208.78860/-33.89894/gray/both)

Any idea what these are? I've only seen them in the bike layer

Edit: I found more in a university
[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#17/-208.81832/-33.88863/gray...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#17/-208.81832/-33.88863/gray/bike)

------
TravisLS
Wow, this is incredibly useful for planning touring routes.

I often ride 100+ mile trips to areas I don't know very well and the hardest
part is knowing what roads are more-or-less bikeable to plan a route.

Google Maps bike directions are basically worthless on long trips since they
divert you way too often into neighborhoods and side streets. Strava is a
perfect data set for this use case.

This is damn useful as-is, but if someone could turn this data into long-range
bike directions I would absolutely pay for it.

~~~
dlib
The Strava route builder incorporates the popularity of other users routes
when you plan your own. So, in an extension to the normal find-shortest-path
algorithm between two points, penalties are given to paths not used by other
users or bonus given to those that are popular. The result is that you end up
with the better roads to ride on. Especially on the bike this is really useful
as I can plan new routes in unknown areas and they are pretty good.

For running I found it remarkable how these heatmaps show the inclination to
run along water bodies or in forests. It can almost perfect predict where I
would or wouldn't run.

------
dionidium
The famous Delmar dividing line is quite visible in this view of St. Louis:

[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#13/-90.28904/38.64610/gray/b...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#13/-90.28904/38.64610/gray/both)

~~~
pgrote
I noticed that, too. Grant's Trail is well represented.

What is the source data? I've ridden through North St. Louis using Everytrail
and my rides are public.

Edit: It is from Strava itself. I didn't know they tracked routes. lol

~~~
dionidium
I follow a guy on Strava who is in the process of riding every street in St.
Louis City. He's been all over the Northside. But, as this map shows, it's not
a popular place to go cycling.

~~~
jessaustin
_...not a popular place..._

There's a difference between "cycling" and "cycling while using Strava". I
suspect that few people who cycle because they can't afford to fix their car,
or they lost their license, or their wife commutes in the single family car,
etc. belong to the latter group.

~~~
dionidium
You're right, of course!

------
jofer
Interestingly, at least for the cities in the southeast where I've lived,
these maps are amazingly good proxies for gentrification. For example, have a
look at Houston, TX or Memphis, TN.

In the Midwest, the trend is much less clear. For example, Madison, WI is
covered with bikepaths, so there's no clear relationship. (Same for Anchorage,
AK. You can see the main trail system, and it pretty much circles the city.)

In a lot of other places, the pattern is controlled by topography/parks (e.g.
Birmingham, AL)

I'm limiting things to cities where I've lived, but does anyone else notice
similar patterns?

------
dalek2point3
Around MIT, the route around the river is pretty popular as the map shows.
Except at one point you have to choose between a fork in the road -- do you
take a right and run right next to the river and enjoy the water, or do you
keep running straight and enjoy the rush of cars on Storrow drive as you run.
Im more of a car person, but my girlfriend likes to run by the river. Strava
shows me that the Storrow alternative is indeed less popular :(

[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#17/-71.07863/42.35498/gray/b...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#17/-71.07863/42.35498/gray/both)

------
caio1982
Awesome idea and data set, however I'm very skeptical about its quality.
Random analysis: the city where I live in Brazil (Curitiba/PR) shows major
avenues and bus lanes as heavily used by bikes and for running, which is
partly true but it's far from as heavy as the map makes it seem; my hometown
500km from here (Praia Grande/SP) has 7x more exclusive bike lanes and running
trails and yet its usage is just average while everybody I know there rides a
bike (not to say the most used bike/run path the maps shows there is actually
a interstate freeway).

~~~
gavinpc
My family almost got killed once because of a bad judgement based on computer
maps.

My wife and I were on a cross-country bike trip, with our dogs in tow. On this
particular day, we were shooting for the Chicago area and had a long way to go
from Ransom, Illinois where we woke up. There was nothing but corn, windmills,
and an Air Force special training center. But we had a friend in Oak Park, and
we were determined to get there and take a rest day.

After following a number of scattered trails and highways, we wound up lost in
a kind of industrial alcove, trying to cross one of the canals. After a little
backtracking (which is the _worst_ ), we stopped to ask for help from a bald
guy in a pink tee shirt whom I'd noticed cycling earlier. He was a German guy
named Rolf and he apparently biked about 60 miles a day just for fun. He told
us we still had pretty far to go, and he rode with us about ten miles or so to
his car, where he had a map book. He gave us detailed directions saying
exactly what would be the best and safest route. We thanked him and went our
separate ways.

We followed his directions until after dark (at which point we would normally
have stopped). We'd already traveled close to ninety miles that day, and were
getting anxious to get off the road. At some point, we called our friend to
see if we were close. We told her Rolf's directions and asked if that would
get us there. She said she would look online.

She called us back with a different set of directions, and, figuring that she
should know her own neighborhood, proceeded to follow them. This took us onto
a road that, we later learned, wound through what is essentially a wildlife
refuge, and which quickly became extremely dangerous. There were no street
lights, and cars were coming around turns at high speed. We decided to stop
and barely got off the road in time to avoid being hit. We then had to get our
bikes, dogs, and trailer across the street so we could walk the path. It was
one of the scariest experiences of my life.

I later found out that our friend had never been on the road she recommended,
and was going only by what it "looked like" on Google maps. (This was 2008, by
the way.)

So yeah, quality. And there's no substitute for human expertise.

EDIT: and yes, it was our bad judgement as well, for taking bad advice... and
maybe for not having our own maps in the first place. Although I've done
thousands of miles of cross-country (in the US), and I think you really do
have to wing it.

~~~
pcl
One big difference with this data set is that it's pulled from tracks traced
by Strava users. So, modulo malicious uploaded tracks, these are all tracks
that have been ridden, by definition. And if a given route is "hotter", that
means more people have ridden it.

~~~
caio1982
I'd fight with all my soul to prove that's utterly wrong, at least regarding
the issues I've mentioned above. If the data is not 100% open it's impossible
for it to be so reliable. And even if it is, that doesn't mean it's good data
at all.

------
davidw
More cycling in UK and Scotland than northern Italy? Hrrmm... I'm guessing
that it's indicative of more strava users than representative of total
activity.

Cool map though - as others have mentioned, zooming in provides a lot of
interesting detail.

------
samstave
SO, as a 100% bike commuter for the last ~4 years... I find this map to be
___interesting_ __and definitely beautiful -- but utterly useless.

What I would love to see is: Given two points on the map - what is the most
common path between them based on multi-path tracks of others...

What were their avg speeds along those routes.

How frequently did they stop.

Also, looking at SF, clearly there is no bike path across the Bay Bridge (as
an aside rant, how did we spend $7.5 Billion dollars on half a bridge, adding
no additional capacity and no full span bike/pedestrian throughway)...

It would be great for this map to ID bus/bart/public transit options that
connect across such things like the bay bridge.

Also, the fact that the dark red is the more trafficked route(?) that was
completely non-obvious to me....

~~~
MattLaroche
"What I would love to see is: Given two points on the map - what is the most
common path between them based on multi-path tracks of others..."

Check out strava.com/routes, as others have said in the thread. It doesn't
have your feature requests, but it does point to point routing based on
popularity.

~~~
samstave
Awesome thanks

------
buro9
It would be great if the heatmap had query options.

This would then make it really useful to cycle advocacy and safety groups and
even to those researching where to open cycle related businesses.

An example scenario: Say I wanted to open a bike shop and cafe in West London
and I'm looking around Holland Park:
[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#14/-0.19582/51.50592/gray/bi...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#14/-0.19582/51.50592/gray/bike)

It's clear that there are two main East-West routes on the North and South
sides of the park (created by Hyde Park splitting traffic along two roads).

But which is the better location for the shop? The North side? Or the South?

If the line thickness could be adjusted to see differences between the two it
would be helpful.

If the days of week or even hours of day could be just to restrict the data
included in the lines it would be helpful.

That would allow you to determine whether the lines are purely commuters or
include a decent number of weekend recreational cyclists too (more likely to
give you trade 7 days per week).

Such query parameters would also allow cycle safety groups to have access to
basic insights about cycle traffic loads without having already completed
counting (leaving people with tally counters at junctions).

------
agavegoose
Looking at Iowa, it is pretty cool to see how many bikers do ragbrai - the
2013 route is what connects Omaha and Des Moines, 2012 is to the north of
that.

------
dougmccune
Quick deep-linked url to look specifically at San Francisco for those
interested (this map really only starts getting interesting when zoomed pretty
far in to a specific city)

[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#13/-122.45242/37.76345/blue/...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#13/-122.45242/37.76345/blue/both)

------
tdaltonc
Any idea what this starburst over the USC campus police headquarters is all
about?

[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#17/-118.29075/34.02060/gray/...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#17/-118.29075/34.02060/gray/both)

~~~
ajuhasz
Since it only shows up on the bike activity, I'm assuming it's people parking
in the structure and the GPS losing accuracy inside.

~~~
bradbeattie
Interestingly, the same patterns happen in Vancouver when downtown near all
the highrises:
[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#16/-123.11986/49.28436/gray/...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#16/-123.11986/49.28436/gray/bike)

The noise may well be indirectly tracking building height. ;)

------
allochthon
Perhaps unsurprisingly, you can use this to see what areas of town (e.g.,
Oakland) people consider safe and which ones they consider sketch. There's
also no doubt a high correlation with socioeconomic status and path intensity.

------
bicknergseng
Uhh... water bicycles?
[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#12/-122.98491/37.73441/gray/...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#12/-122.98491/37.73441/gray/bike)

~~~
SixSigma
The actual activity is self reported. Maybe they are doing a triathlon / iron
man. Quite a few pro athletes use Strava.

~~~
pygy_
It looks like a boat/jet ski ride. Lot's of loops and turns, no right angles.

------
pingec
Does anyone know, if strava supports showing you the heatmap of all routes and
the routes you recorded as two layers of different colors on the same map?

If not, it would be a cool feature for exploring new routes on my bike...

------
michaelvillar
(I come from Belgium)

Belgium heatmap is really funny. Flemish people bike so much compared to
walloon people:
[http://cl.ly/image/1R2G0z2k1K2S](http://cl.ly/image/1R2G0z2k1K2S)

------
tzs
Earlier discussion, although it only got a few comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7681301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7681301)

------
chatman
In India, every poor person's primary mode of commute is a cycle. But such
cycles are not GPS tracked, and hence his tracks will never feature in such a
map.

------
snogglethorpe
Based on what the map says about my local area, the results seem quite er...
surprising... in that they don't really match what one sees on the ground
(especially for cycling). And when I say "don't really match" I mean "are
completely out of wack"...

I suppose it's because the results only reflect users of this app, and there's
a correlation between app users and certain types of usage.

------
amcnett
This is a trail-poacher's dream. It'd be wonderful to have this cross-indexed
with any extant publicly available data sources (state/national parks,
property lines etc.) to try to determine the legality of a given route.
Illegal trails are likely illuminated by this heatmap, but their illegality is
not.

------
rompic
This is pretty impressive. In 2012 I worked in a research project where we did
something similar but for a smaller area (vienna). See
[http://meineradspur.at/](http://meineradspur.at/) including color coded
information about the speed of the cyclists.

------
deserted
I found an industrial park that appears to be the next best thing to a
Velodrome for local cyclists. Very cool map!

[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#15/-119.86045/34.43307/yello...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#15/-119.86045/34.43307/yellow/bike)

~~~
aganders3
Industrial parks are popular for criterium races ("crits") and practice races,
which is probably what you're seeing there.

Here's one I've raced in a few times. Looks like it's not quite as popular,
though!
[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#16/-89.48204/43.05660/yellow...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#16/-89.48204/43.05660/yellow/bike)

------
bbarn
Yes, Yes, and more yes. This is awesome. for someone who likes to roughly map
out routes before trips, being able to see "Do locals ride this road or this
one" is huge. Might convince me to create a new strava account (lost my old
one when I quit facebook a year ago)

------
lamby
(Is there a Hacker News Strava group?)

------
novaleaf
wow! I just found some trails right next to my house, didn't even know they
existed!

[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#16/-122.11865/47.78666/gray/...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#16/-122.11865/47.78666/gray/both)

------
tom_scrace
I wonder what's going on here:
[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#17/-0.01296/51.49360/gray/bi...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#17/-0.01296/51.49360/gray/bike)

The location corresponds to a supermarket.

~~~
mjfisher
Just speculation, but I've sometimes seen GPS traces like that when a unit
enters a building. You can get a very erratic, low-accuracy set of data points
back that look qualitatively similar to the pattern in your link.

~~~
tom_scrace
Interesting. Thanks.

------
gerbal
Interesting. In the United States it would appear to be an excellent proxy for
affluence.

------
nkozyra
Without looking too deeply into the data, in my neighborhood it showed two
long routes for both biking and running and seeing these spots every day I
would absolutely fear for my life if I attempted to run or bike on either of
them.

------
samsamoa
It seems like a lot of intersections are darker than the streets surrounding
them. I'm assuming this is due to stop signs or stop lights. Perhaps this
could give us some information about poorly-timed lights?

------
_zen
Okay, this is just hardcore.

[http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#11/-117.10332/36.51021/blue/...](http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#11/-117.10332/36.51021/blue/run)

------
cowsandmilk
my conclusion from this is that a lot of people in Brookline and Allston need
to buy "Great Runs in Brookline"[1]. No affiliation on my part, just the
knowledge that book put me onto a lot of great running routes that aren't
covered very well at all by these Strava wearers. There is more to the area
than Beacon St, Comm Ave, and the Chestnut Hill Reservoir.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Great-Runs-Brookline-Vicinity-
Lowenste...](http://www.amazon.com/Great-Runs-Brookline-Vicinity-
Lowenstein/dp/0982248504)

------
dmcg
I wonder how many of those data points are mine? Disappointingly I can't find
any route that I alone have run or ridden - that's something to fix this
summer I think.

------
mkr-hn
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7681301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7681301)

------
dmcg
Interesting to compare a view between running and cycling. Runners tend to run
on the same side of a road in both directions.

------
jmspring
A lot of the trails in the Santa Cruz area aren't legal riding. Interesting
how people report these publicly on Strava.

------
ejain
I wonder about that bike track to the summit of Mt Rainier...

------
wahsd
That map is no where near accurate. Most of Europe is essentially nothing but
a cycling and running route and should essentially be lit up red all over.

